

Ask HN: how does duplicates detector work? - egor83

About a week ago I submitted a link to HN (results of a recent poll about programming languages: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2000534 ).<p>However, this submission didn't get any votes, so I tried to submit it again a couple more times (with a day or two in between), without any result.<p>Then I checked "new submissions" page while logged out and noticed that my later submissions don't show up at all.
I played a bit with the address or title, so as not to trigger dup detection, but it still wouldn't show up.<p>Does anyone know what has happened? Did I run into some limit by trying to submit it too many times?
Is there a way to resubmit some link you want HN to see if it was not upvoted for the first time?
======
alexwestholm
You could take a look at the source to figure it out yourself:
<https://github.com/nex3/arc/blob/master/news.arc>

The code for processing a submitted story starts on line 1484.

